# Does Inox/Lanox damage the line on a reel or put fish off?



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Just wondering how people look after their reels with these products?
Do you spray it on the reel while there is line on it, say after a salt water session where the reel has got really wet?
Does it damage the line or put fish off the bite?
Or what is the best way to look after reels?
Any advice or comments appreciated!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dale I would best describe myself as a tackle abuser.

The Alveys get a spray of Inox once in a blue moon on the spindle and handles.

And my eggbeaters get a quick rinse after saltwater [with drag tight] , then get and an all over spray with Inox including line [drag then loosened after spraying] and are never serviced.... and lures get same treatment as above.

After freshwater as above but no rinse.

Since using Inox, and more recently Lanox, I can't recall a reel breakdown with this regime and that includes an eggbeater thats been dunked a couple of times.

I was introduced to Inox by 'headman' who has cylinder heads in storage for some years and only protected by a spray after being assembled


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Gents!


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

I've been told that the problem isn't the line, but the gears and bearings inside the reel - spraying lets the inox inside the reel (a bit) and dries out the grease. Better to spray a rag (like sunglass wipe) and wipe down the reel.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I spray it on all my lures, trebles, jig heads and of course my reels and I haven't had any problems catching fish or noticed any difference in the amount of strikes I get.

Lee


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

I have to agree, after a wash off with fresh water and overnight dry, then a spray with Inox or WD40. I have no problems catching fish, but I always use a leader normally twice the breaking strain of the main line, so if the line has been sprayed, its not in contact with the bait / lure.

Cheers, Mike.


----------

